# The most basic-est conditioner recipe possible?



## Tara_H (May 22, 2021)

Right.

I've learned how to make some lotions and I'm happy with how they came out.  I also made a simple shampoo bar (minus the keratin) and that's fine as a starting point too (although maybe a bit too cleansing, I don't think my hair has ever been so squeaky clean!).  I want to make a conditioner now, but I'm having a little trouble finding a metaphorical end to unravel to get started with it.  There are about a gazillion recipes out there, but they all seem to have a special twist or an extra awesome ingredient, and I don't know enough yet to figure out what's absolutely critical and what's just nice to have.

If I was to speculate, I might start by saying what I need is a hair-friendly oil - let's say argan, which I have a small amount of - along with some distilled water and an emulsifier - I have a basic ewax which lists itself as (Cetearyl alcohol, Sodium Lauryl Sulphate).  Is that sufficient to start from and then make adjustments according to how I find it?  Or is it required to have something like BTMS instead?

This is just for my own hair, which I don't think has any particularly special needs; it's very thick and dense and has a strong natural wave to it, although it tends to tangle if I don't use plenty of conditioner; basically it has a mind of its own...  It's uncoloured, unprocessed and generally allowed to do its own thing, and as far as I can determine it doesn't have a protein deficiency(?) but I'm not exactly au fait with the specifics, I just want to be able to wash it, brush it, and leave it alone without it turning into a greasy helmet-shaped lump or something resembling a shower poof.

I would love to get some opinions on whether I'm barking up the wrong tree or if this experiment is worth trying - I'm all for having some learning experiences (obviously!   ) but I'd rather not waste the argan oil on something which might be doomed to abject failure from the beginning.

ETA: just realised I didn't mention preservative but I would use Cosgard, which is the only one I have.  Would probably include at least some kind of FO as well, green apple comes to mind...


----------



## DeeAnna (May 22, 2021)

BTMS, water, and a broad spectrum preservative will make a very simple. light conditioner. Add a small amount of oil if you like -- the amount will depend on your preference and your hair type.

Do not use e-wax in hair conditioner because it doesn't add any conditioning properties. BTMS is a much better choice.

I have no experience with cosgard, so cannot say if it's sufficiently effective.


----------



## Tara_H (May 22, 2021)

Thanks! So when you say 


DeeAnna said:


> Do not use e-wax in hair conditioner because it doesn't add any conditioning properties. BTMS is a much better choice.


- does that mean the e-wax is a hard no? Or just that it's not optimal? Because I have that on hand, whereas BTMS is something I'd have to order and the lead time would be a week or so, as well as buying yet another specialised ingredient   

Don't worry about recommendations on the preservative, I just mentioned that to clarify that I'm aware it needs one


----------



## DeeAnna (May 22, 2021)

You asked for the "most basic-est conditioner" and the answer to that is BTMS + water. BTMS functions as an oil-free conditioner when used on hair. That's why you can make a functional conditioner using just BTMS and water. 

E-wax has no conditioning properties, so you can't make a useful hair conditioner using only e-wax and water. You have to add fat and/or other ingredients with conditioning properties. Having gone down this road myself, I can also add that BTMS + fat + water makes a better conditioner overall than E-wax + fat + water.


----------



## Tara_H (May 22, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> You asked for the "most basic-est conditioner" and the answer to that is BTMS + water


Very fair point!  I guess you've called out my unconscious assumption that I wanted to use ingredients I already have.  What I'm hearing then is that BTMS is a must-have ingredient for any kind of hair conditioner and that any other elements (bar water) are optional.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 22, 2021)

In my experience, BTMS (or other suitable cationic emulsifier) is valuable enough in a hair conditioner for me to not ever use e-wax. But others might feel differently.


----------



## AliOop (May 22, 2021)

I'm with DeeAnna on this one. I've tried other formulations without BTMS - some crunchy, and some not so crunchy -  and have not been happy with them. To clarify, are you wanting to make a conditioner bar, or liquid conditioner? If the latter, DeeAnna's suggestion of BTMS + water, and perhaps a touch of your argan oil, would get my vote. 

For a starting point for a solid conditioner bar, take a look at this recipe from HumbleBee & Me. You can leave out the color, the panthenol, and the silk (adding their % insto the oil). You can also substitute whatever butter and oil you want instead of the ones she has listed. I've done exactly that and made a few different versions - and like them all. 

But I wouldn't use your e-wax mix of cetearyl + SLS, since the SLS adds a cleansing component that is extremely drying for my skin and hair (and the sulfate strips out the color, too). Hopefully you have some straight cetearyl? If not, you can order it with the BTMS. 

One thing I do differently from the method she shows, is that I melt the oil and water phase together, and in the microwave, no less. BTMS is a one-pot emulsifier, and heating it all together eliminates the needs to match up the temps of the separate phases. I just add the preservative and fragrance after the mix has cooled off to the appropriate temp. And you probably do want to add some scent, as some folks smell a fishy smell from BTMS, especially if it is overheated. I personally haven't smelled that, but also haven't used BTMS over 25% or so.


----------



## lsg (May 22, 2021)

Here is a basic recipe:

80% Water
5% Chamomile Extract
2% Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein
5% Glycerin
5.2% BTMS 25
.8% Liquid Germall Plus
1% dl Panthenol
1% FO or EO


----------



## violets2217 (May 22, 2021)

I tried out a conditioner in Lotioncrafter's Formulary. It was easy to make and is a lighter conditioner that doesn't weight down my hair. I'm liking it so far. Not sure if you'd consider it simple, but I tried it out because I had the majority of the ingredients. I also added some Keratin and Hydrolyzed Hemp protein.

Simple & Luxurious Hair Conditioner


----------



## Tara_H (May 23, 2021)

AliOop said:


> are you wanting to make a conditioner bar, or liquid conditioner?


I'm not particularly fussy either way, but from what I understand bars are likely to be more complex in terms of ingredients required, so I was leaning towards liquid for that reason.  Also I'm not sure how well I'd be able to distribute conditioner from a bar through my hair.



AliOop said:


> But I wouldn't use your e-wax mix of cetearyl + SLS, since the SLS adds a cleansing component that is extremely drying for my skin and hair (and the sulfate strips out the color, too).


Ah interesting, good to know!

I did a bunch of reading up on anionic, cationic and non-ionic emulsifiers after DeeAnna's reply - guess there's a lot to be learned in that area too!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 23, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> what I need is a hair-friendly oil - let's say argan, which I have a small amount of - along with some distilled water and an emulsifier - I have a basic ewax which lists itself as (Cetearyl alcohol, Sodium Lauryl Sulphate). Is that sufficient to start from and then make adjustments according to how I find it? Or is it required to have something like BTMS instead?


BTMS - I was around when this emulsifier first hit the MIY market. It is formulated specifically for hair conditioner vs Ewax which filled the bill before it came along. I have no problem with you using the Ewax you have on hand for experimenting. Then switch to BTMS if you feel it might do a better job. Here is a *simple conditioner with BTMS, 3% coconut oil and lemon juice* Feel free to tweak with different oil sub for the coconut and vinegar sub for the lemon juice.

Argan Oil - One of the best stand-alone treatments for hair. I would not waste it in making a conditioner. Save it for adding a dot or 2 or 3, rubbed between the palms and smoothed over the hair to condition, control frizzies and add shine. 

ACV - If you haven't tried *Apple Cider Vinegar Rinse* after shampooing, try that before anything else. It makes the hair soft, manageable and acts as a detangler too. I use 1/2 - 1 oz. in 16 oz. lukewarm to cool tap water. Leave in or rinse with increasingly cool water. 

BEER - Is also an excellent conditioning hair rinse.


----------



## AliOop (May 23, 2021)

@Tara_H I have very thick, curtly, dry hair that tangles when wet. It is currently short, but till this past November, it was down to my elbow when straightened. I have no trouble working the conditioner bars through my hair either way.

With the recipe I linked, the only two ingredients you’d need to buy are BTMS and cetearyl alcohol. You can use whatever oil and butter you want instead of those she lists. And you can leave out the other extras I mentioned, as well. So the recipe would be:

Heated (primary) phase
15.00g | 30% BTMS-50
15.00g | 30% cetearyl alcohol
7.50g | 15% butter of choice
7.50g | 15%oil of choice

Secondary phase
0.50g | fragrance of choice
0.50g | 1% Optiphen
2.25g | 4.5% distilled water

You can split the additional 3.51% (from the removed ingredients) between the oils, butters, and BTMS. I personally love the addition of panthenol and silk in both bars and liquids, but I understand if you don’t want to buy more stuff. I recently used LGP instead of Optiphen (because I ran out of it) so I had to let it cool down further before adding it.

FYI on the lemon juice recommendation: if your hair leans towards dry, this can dry it further. It can also lighten your hair considerably, depending on your hair’s receptivity to lightening agents.

As for the vinegar recommendation, I can agree that it works very, very well. Unfortunately, people with sensitive sniffers can still smell it in your hair even after it has dried, unless you have another scent to cover it. Ask me how I know. ;-)


----------



## Quanta (May 23, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I'm not particularly fussy either way, but from what I understand bars are likely to be more complex in terms of ingredients required, so I was leaning towards liquid for that reason.  Also I'm not sure how well I'd be able to distribute conditioner from a bar through my hair.


I've made bars and to me, they are less complicated than liquid. I did make one batch of a leave-in conditioner that's a thinner, sprayable version of the liquid kind used in the shower. I prefer making bars. A conditioner bar uses the same mechanism as an emulsifying sugar scrub. There's no water in the formula, just oils and a conditioning emulsifier (BTMS), so that when it comes into contact with water during use it emulsifies which makes it easy to spread through the hair. I just rub the bar on my wet hair and massage it in, and let it sit while I finish the rest of my shower, and then rinse it out. It works great.

I've even heard of very simple bars that are made of melted down BTMS and very little else, but mine are about 60% BTMS 50 and have added cetyl alcohol, oils, and silicones. I've never tried one that is all/mostly BTMS but I've been meaning to, just to see what those are like. If it works, it would be the easiest way to make conditioner but it would also be more expensive (BTMS is not cheap!) unless BTMS 25 was used. I have 25 and 50 both so I will probably experiment soon.

I make mine the way @AliOop describes, with everything but the cool down ingredients melted all together, and then the cool-down stuff mixed in right before pouring. Mine don't have any water though.

Regarding the fishy smell of BTMS, I have found that it dissipates after the bar is made. At least, mine does. It only smells when you first get it out of the bag and start melting it. I did make one small batch of sample size bars that were unscented and they did not have a fishy smell at all by the time the bars were ready to use. That being said, I usually add fragrance because I like hair products that smell pretty. The unscented bars were made for a sibling of mine who objects to fragrance because it's made out of "chemicals" .


----------



## Hope Ann (May 24, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> BTMS, water, and a broad spectrum preservative will make a very simple. light conditioner. Add a small amount of oil if you like -- the amount will depend on your preference and your hair type.
> 
> Do not use e-wax in hair conditioner because it doesn't add any conditioning properties. BTMS is a much better choice.
> 
> I have no experience with cosgard, so cannot say if it's sufficiently effective.



Could I ask if you have a preference between 25 or 50?  And tricks for covering the fish smell?

Hope


----------



## Quanta (May 24, 2021)

Hope Ann said:


> Could I ask if you have a preference between 25 or 50?  And tricks for covering the fish smell?
> 
> Hope


I'm not DeeAnna, but read the post immediately before yours for info about the fish smell. As long as you don't overheat it, the smell will go away.

The difference between 25 and 50 will depend on how much conditioning your hair needs. 25 is 25% BTMS with the other 75% being cetearyl alcohol (which is a blend of cetyl alcohol and stearyl alcohol). 50 is 50% BTMS with the other 50% being cetyl alcohol. BTMS is the active conditioning ingredient, with the fatty alcohol part being a thickener.


----------



## Corrine12 (May 25, 2021)

What are the best oils/butters to use in a conditioner bar?


----------



## Quanta (May 25, 2021)

Corrine12 said:


> What are the best oils/butters to use in a conditioner bar?


As far as I know, coconut oil is best for hair. Others are used in commercial products for marketing, because Argan oil sounds so much more exotic than coconut. But realistically, just plain ordinary coconut oil is best.


----------



## AliOop (May 28, 2021)

Quanta said:


> As far as I know, coconut oil is best for hair. Others are used in commercial products for marketing, because Argan oil sounds so much more exotic than coconut. But realistically, just plain ordinary coconut oil is best.


I guess I'm the weirdo because coconut oil is awful on my hair (and my skin, for that matter). It just sits on top and never absorbs, leaving me feeling greasy and yet dry at the same time. Like, it's a layer of grease on top, with dry flaky skin (or dry hair) underneath.

I've been loving meadowfoam seed oil in my most recent conditioner bar. Argan, jojoba, and broccoli seed are other good ones. Oh, and shea - my hair and skin LOVE shea!

You might have to experiment to find what works for you.


----------



## Quanta (May 28, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I guess I'm the weirdo because coconut oil is awful on my hair (and my skin, for that matter). It just sits on top and never absorbs, leaving me feeling greasy and yet dry at the same time. Like, it's a layer of grease on top, with dry flaky skin (or dry hair) underneath.
> 
> I'be been loving meadowfoam seed oil in my most recent conditioner bar. Argan, jojoba, and broccoli seed are other good ones. Oh, and shea - my hair and skin LOVE shea!
> 
> You might have to experiment to find what works for you.


I guess I should have said it works for most people. Everyone's skin and hair is different so there is no one-size-fits-all answer.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 28, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I've been loving meadowfoam seed oil in my most recent conditioner bar.


Meadowfoam seed oil is one of my all time favorites in lotion. Love the stuff!


----------



## tnana1 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi All, beginner question.... I want to make enough for 6 conditioner bars, should I just multiply the recipe by 6? I know it all sounds so simple, I just don’t want to wast expensive ingredients. thanks Therese


----------



## amd (Jul 12, 2021)

Yes, for conditioner bars that's probably ok to just multiply.

But to be more accurate and ensure there are no rounding issues, it would be better to have your recipe in percentages and calculate from the total amount you want to make. If you have excel or another spreadsheet type calc it will do it for you fairly simply.

ETA: In case you're math challenged like I was when I first started making my own personal care items, this article is most helpful How do percentages work? - Humblebee & Me
There is a link there as well for a video if you're more visual than reading inclined.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 12, 2021)

I will also add that unless you are absolutely certain you really like the conditioner bar recipe, don't make enough for six bars. Make a test batch -- maybe 50 to 100 gram (2 to 4 ounces by weight), even less if you can weigh precisely. Try it first and see if it works well for you -- then scale up to a batch size that will last awhile. I also have found a conditioner bar lasts longer than I thought it would -- a lot longer than a liquid conditioner with the same amount of active ingredients.


----------



## Quanta (Jul 12, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> I will also add that unless you are absolutely certain you really like the conditioner bar recipe, don't make enough for six bars. Make a test batch -- maybe 50 to 100 gram (2 to 4 ounces by weight), even less if you can weigh precisely. Try it first and see if it works well for you -- then scale up to a batch size that will last awhile. I also have found a conditioner bar lasts longer than I thought it would -- a lot longer than a liquid conditioner with the same amount of active ingredients.


Ditto every word of this post.

I use a scale that can measure down to 0.01g for all test batches and single bars. I have found that 50g is just about the perfect size for a test bar of shampoo or conditioner.

@tnana1 I have a spreadsheet that I use for scaling batches and tracking changes between test batches. I posted a link to it in this thread:





						My spreadsheets for formulating/cost/testing
					

I made some spreadsheets for formulating products such as lotions, shampoo, conditioner, sugar scrubs, basically anything but soap. This is not a lye calculator and there are other spreadsheets out there to calculate the cost of soap. This spreadsheet allows you to tweak the percentages of a...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## tnana1 (Jul 13, 2021)

Ladies, thanks for all the help.. can I use a soap calculator for percentage, would that work?


----------



## Quanta (Jul 13, 2021)

tnana1 said:


> Ladies, thanks for all the help.. can I use a soap calculator for percentage, would that work?


If you mean for converting weight amounts to percentages, you could do that. Even easier, WSP has an online converter, here:





						Percentage Calculator - Wholesale Supplies Plus
					






					www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## tnana1 (Jul 13, 2021)

Quanta, thank you I’ll have a look.


----------



## amd (Jul 14, 2021)

Quanta said:


> Even easier, WSP has an online converter, here:


Thanks, Quanta! That was what I was originally looking for to share, but I thought it was on BB, lol, explains why I couldn't find it!


----------



## Janewoc17 (Jul 14, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I guess I'm the weirdo because coconut oil is awful on my hair (and my skin, for that matter). It just sits on top and never absorbs, leaving me feeling greasy and yet dry at the same time. Like, it's a layer of grease on top, with dry flaky skin (or dry hair) underneath.
> 
> I've been loving meadowfoam seed oil in my most recent conditioner bar. Argan, jojoba, and broccoli seed are other good ones. Oh, and shea - my hair and skin LOVE shea!
> 
> You might have to experiment to find what works for you.


I’m with you on coconut oil! I thought it was just me. I’m still searching for recipes for both a shampoo bar and a conditioner bar for long curly dry hair. Can’t use SLS.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 14, 2021)

Janewoc17 said:


> I’m with you on coconut oil! I thought it was just me. I’m still searching for recipes for both a shampoo bar and a conditioner bar for long curly dry hair. Can’t use SLS.


I use the shampoo and conditioner bar recipes from DIY Bath & Body that are on Etsy. They don’t use SLS, and I sub in other oils for coconut. Those recipes work well for my very dry curly hair.


----------



## linne1gi (Jul 14, 2021)

Janewoc17 said:


> I’m with you on coconut oil! I thought it was just me. I’m still searching for recipes for both a shampoo bar and a conditioner bar for long curly dry hair. Can’t use SLS.


Have you checked on humblebeeandme.com    Marie has several recipes for a shampoo bar (Syndet) that do not use SLS.


----------



## tnana1 (Jul 15, 2021)

So this is off topic, newbie question... what does the reaction score mean on the left side.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 15, 2021)

tnana1 said:


> So this is off topic, newbie question... what does the reaction score mean on the left side.


It refers to how many times people have clicked one of the emoticons (like, love, haha, wow, sad, mad) on your posts.


----------



## Janewoc17 (Jul 17, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Have you checked on humblebeeandme.com    Marie has several recipes for a shampoo bar (Syndet) that do not use SLS.


I’ve looked at several of her recipes and am trying to sort through to try to figure out which one might work for me. I am still sorting out what the ingredients are, their actions, benefits and drawbacks.


----------



## Janewoc17 (Jul 17, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I use the shampoo and conditioner bar recipes from DIY Bath & Body that are on Etsy. They don’t use SLS, and I sub in other oils for coconut. Those recipes work well for my very dry curly hair.


So I could sub Shea better for coconut oil?


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 17, 2021)

Janewoc17 said:


> So I could sub Shea better for coconut oil?


I use the same recipes as @AliOop and I sub cocoa butter, Shea butter and sometimes kokum butter for the coconut oil. The kokum butter is my favorite and my daughter’s massive amount of thick curly hair loves it too!


----------



## AliOop (Jul 17, 2021)

@violets2217 Thanks, great info about the kokum since I have thick curly hair as well (not nearly as thick as it used to be, but that's another story).  

@Janewoc17 I sub in shea instead of coconut oil and it works for me, although now I want to try kokum. The syndet bars themselves are actually simpler to make than CP soap, IMO. It's the gathering of ingredients, and buying the jeweler's scale, that really slowed me down. 

I would encourage you at some point to jump in with the simplest recipe you can find, or one with the most amount of ingredients you have on hand, if you have any of them. I didn't have any syndet ingredients when I started, which caused analysis paralysis for so long because I didn't want to buy a bunch of ingredients that weren't right for me. In the end, I did buy one ingredient that I ended up passing along to another forum member. But all the rest I use regularly, and they work well for me.  Good luck, and have fun with it!


----------



## Janewoc17 (Jul 17, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I use the same recipes as @AliOop and I sub cocoa butter, Shea butter and sometimes kokum butter for the coconut oil. The kokum butter is my favorite and my daughter’s massive amount of thick curly hair loves it too!


Hi Violets, Kokum butter sounds excellent. My youngest daughter has hair similar to your daughter‘s (based on a photo you posted) but probably most like yours. I‘m hoping to come up with some recipes to replace store bought in an attempt to reduce packaging and overwhelming fragrances. Thank you!


----------



## Janewoc17 (Jul 17, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @violets2217 Thanks, great info about the kokum since I have thick curly hair as well (not nearly as thick as it used to be, but that's another story).
> 
> @Janewoc17 I sub in shea instead of coconut oil and it works for me, although now I want to try kokum. The syndet bars themselves are actually simpler to make than CP soap, IMO. It's the gathering of ingredients, and buying the jeweler's scale, that really slowed me down.
> 
> I would encourage you at some point to jump in with the simplest recipe you can find, or one with the most amount of ingredients you have on hand, if you have any of them. I didn't have any syndet ingredients when I started, which caused analysis paralysis for so long because I didn't want to buy a bunch of ingredients that weren't right for me. In the end, I did buy one ingredient that I ended up passing along to another forum member. But all the rest I use regularly, and they work well for me.  Good luck, and have fun with it!


Thank you for the encouragement AliOop. I’m off to shop for ingredients and the recipes from DIY Bath…


----------



## violets2217 (Jul 17, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Thanks, great info about the kokum since I have thick curly hair as well (not nearly as thick as it used to be, but that's another story).


I bought it to make a hair paste for my son when he had a haircut he actually styled. Lol he used it twice I think! But I love it for our hair. I started using it after I read this article:









						The Kokum Butter Benefits For Hair & Skin That'll Have You Reconsidering Your Beloved Shea For Summer
					

With all the natural oils and butters on the market, it's hard to decide which one is right for you. Natural butters tend to be more potent in healing properties, they can easily clog pores. However, the benefits of kokum butter make it my personal…




					www.bustle.com
				




“Kokum  butter is ideal for scalp treatments to promote strong roots and a nourishing atmosphere for all that new hair growth. The thing that makes this butter stand out is the fact that it isn't as greasy as cocoa butter and the light fragrance isn't as noticeable as shea butter. Kokum butter does not like to be heated, so liquefying works best in a blender. I like to blend my kokum butter with equal parts of camellia and coconut oil, then massage onto my scalp as a nightly treatment. This treatment is amazing for those suffering from hair loss due to chemical treatments because it's restorative in nature and will jumpstart those hair follicles.”

I try not to fall for every article I read on the internet but I figured it couldn’t hurt! Lol!


----------



## AliOop (Jul 17, 2021)

Janewoc17 said:


> Thank you for the encouragement AliOop. I’m off to shop for ingredients and the recipes from DIY Bath…


I think I got most of mine from Making Cosmetics, or maybe it was Lotion Crafter.   MakeYourOwn.Buzz is another good one. Please share your creation when you are done!


----------



## Janewoc17 (Jul 19, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I bought it to make a hair paste for my son when he had a haircut he actually styled. Lol he used it twice I think! But I love it for our hair. I started using it after I read this article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m going to give that lol I’m butter scalp treatment a try, thank you for posting it!


----------



## Janewoc17 (Jul 19, 2021)

As for the vinegar recommendation, I can agree that it works very, very well. Unfortunately, people with sensitive sniffers can still smell it in your hair even after it has dried, unless you have another scent to cover it. Ask me how I know. ;-)
[/QUOTE]
AliOop, I use Queen of Hungary Water instead of plain ACV which leaves an herby floral scent in its wake. Here is one recipe I use a lot: Queen of Hungary’s Water


----------



## AliOop (Jul 19, 2021)

@Janewoc17 Thank you for sharing; that looks like a great recipe!


----------



## Carly B (Jul 19, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @Tara_H I have very thick, curtly, dry hair that tangles when wet. It is currently short, but till this past November, it was down to my elbow when straightened. I have no trouble working the conditioner bars through my hair either way.
> 
> With the recipe I linked, the only two ingredients you’d need to buy are BTMS and cetearyl alcohol. You can use whatever oil and butter you want instead of those she lists. And you can leave out the other extras I mentioned, as well. So the recipe would be:
> 
> ...


 

What does the cetearyl alcohol bring to the party?  That's the only ingredient I don't have.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 19, 2021)

Carly B said:


> What does the cetearyl alcohol bring to the party?  That's the only ingredient I don't have.


It's a lightweight thickener and stabilizer that adds a silky feel. Here is a good article about it on HumbleBee & Me: Cetearyl Alcohol


----------



## Carly B (Jul 19, 2021)

AliOop said:


> It's a lightweight thickener and stabilizer that adds a silky feel. Here is a good article about it on HumbleBee & Me: Cetearyl Alcohol


Thank you!


----------



## Janewoc17 (Jul 19, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @Tara_H I have very thick, curtly, dry hair that tangles when wet. It is currently short, but till this past November, it was down to my elbow when straightened. I have no trouble working the conditioner bars through my hair either way.
> 
> With the recipe I linked, the only two ingredients you’d need to buy are BTMS and cetearyl alcohol. You can use whatever oil and butter you want instead of those she lists. And you can leave out the other extras I mentioned, as well. So the recipe would be:
> 
> ...


AliOop, I use Queen of Hungary Water instead of plain ACV which leaves an herby floral scent in its wake.


AliOop said:


> @Janewoc17 Thank you for sharing; that looks like a great recipe!





AliOop said:


> @Janewoc17 Thank you for sharing; that looks like a great recipe!


Any recommendations for a scale? My only goes down to 1gm. I guess I could increase the recipe.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 19, 2021)

@Janewoc17 This jeweler's scale from Amazon has worked well for me and is only $13.


----------



## Janewoc17 (Jul 20, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @Janewoc17 This jeweler's scale from Amazon has worked well for me and is only $13.


Thank your u! Now they track down ingredients! So far, no one shop has everything I need for both conditioner and shampoo bars—I’m looking at humblebee &me French green clay shampoo bar. And the more Mango.


----------



## Quanta (Jul 20, 2021)

Janewoc17 said:


> Thank your u! Now they track down ingredients! So far, no one shop has everything I need for both conditioner and shampoo bars—I’m looking at humblebee &me French green clay shampoo bar. And the more Mango.


I get most of my stuff for shampoo and conditioner from makeyourown.buzz
You can probably find just about everything you need there. And the best part is, they have better prices than pretty much everyone else.


----------



## Janewoc17 (Jul 20, 2021)

Quanta said:


> I get most of my stuff for shampoo and conditioner from makeyourown.buzz
> You can probably find just about everything you need there. And the best part is, they have better prices than pretty much everyone else.


Thank you! I will check them out. I found most of what I needed at The Herbarie, then freaked at the $30 shipping and we are in the same state!


----------

